# Duracoat



## bmcook (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share a few guns that I have duracoated lately. I really like this stuff. I bought a bead blaster and some duracoat and went to town! What do you think? Think I could make a little extra money doing some for a few friends?


----------



## VHinch (Sep 1, 2010)

bmcook said:


> Think I could make a little extra money doing some for a few friends?




Not legally.  You would fall under the ATF's definition of a gunsmith, which legally requires an FFL.

Duracoat looks good though.


----------



## bmcook (Sep 1, 2010)

ah ok I guess I would have to stick to my guns then. Although I do have the application and finger print cards for an ffl. I was really considering getting one.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 1, 2010)

Just call yourself a painter. Your not selling guns, or gun parts or modifying a gun. Your just applying a color and solvent. Your a painter.


----------



## VHinch (Sep 1, 2010)

Refinishing firearms is clearly defined by the ATF as a gunsmith.  Like it or not, it's cut and dry.

I can grow pot in my yard and sell it to just my friends, but it won't be any more legal if I call myself a herbologist.


----------



## bmcook (Sep 2, 2010)

That just doesn't seem right. They do have some really messed up rules. I mean its not like you are altering the gun in any way that could cause any harm to anyone or anything.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

VHinch said:


> Refinishing firearms is clearly defined by the ATF as a gunsmith.  Like it or not, it's cut and dry.
> 
> I can grow pot in my yard and sell it to just my friends, but it won't be any more legal if I call myself a herbologist.



what about meth then you'd be a chemist. They have some scromped uprules for sure several of which need changed or done away with.


----------



## olchevy (Sep 2, 2010)

Your kidding right.....I mean I restore guns for my friends and family, they buy an old beat up cheap gun and I make it look like new for just a little cash, I'm basically doing it for free, and that is illegal?!?!?


----------



## bmcook (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats what it sounds like. I cant believe it either.


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 3, 2010)

you normaly have to take a gun apart to paint it and thats why the BATF wants you to have a FFL.
 The bad thing is just because you have a ffl it does not insure a customer that you know anything about guns at all. It only proves that you can pass the NCIS test.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

It doesn't have anything to do with disassembly and there is no NCIS "test".  "NCIS" is a tv show starring Mark Harmon.  The FBI runs the National Instant Criminal Background Check System which they call "NICS".

The requirement to have an FFL is based on whether or not you hope to make money in the gun business --- even if it is just screwing in a sling swivel for your Mom hoping she will give you a dollar.


----------

